# Baby Great Lakes



## dc8mech (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Gang,

Found a listing on Barnstomers for a Baby Great Lakes. Going to look the project over next week. Owner list the plane as fuselage and plans. After talking with him it's a bit more than that. He also says owns a 1930 Great Lakes, the real McCoy. Says it's down for a rebuild. Sure do hope so, 77 years old! We'll see what we find in the proverbial barn, shed, hangar. Later, Erich


----------

